# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Trình làng còn máy tiện si n si.

## mpvmanh

Hang Sieg shanghai thay the Easy Servo Leadshine.

----------

anhcos, kametoco, Khongnickname, Mr.L

----------


## mpvmanh

Thay dao tự đong 4 dao.

----------


## culitruong

Giống máy chế quá vậy bác.

----------


## mpvmanh

> Giống máy chế quá vậy bác.


Tai vi em thao tung ra ma.

----------


## culitruong

Con này chạy bằng phần mềm gì thế bác ?
Step hay servo? cho xin ít thông số thưỡng lãm đi bác.

----------


## mpvmanh

Con này là đông cơ bước có phản hồi encoder. 8Nm
Phần mềm Sieg shanghai hay là Mach3.
Main spindel servo 1kw. 100-3000 RPM/1 phut.

----------

culitruong, kimtan

----------

